# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  sobre the raven

## Duckkiller

Hola,

hace poco adquirí The Raven en una tienda de Barcelona, pero no lo aprendí a utilizar hasta que me hice con el dvd que se vende en tiendamagia.com. Ya lo domino a la perfección y lo he perfeccionado un poco, para hacerlo mejor con camiseta de manga corta. 

Estoy pensando en adquirir The Bat, que tal efecto causa??


Muchas gracias

----------


## manitas

Hola.
Tengo el Raven y el video explicativo de pinguin, pero está en inglés y para mi es como si nada.
Mi problema es que lo uso una vez y ya no se como hacer para usarlo una segunda vez sin que se note la preparación.
¿Podrías mandarme un mail privado a "carlitosbeltran@hotmail.com" sobre alguna técnica o consejo para solucionarlo? ya que lo hago una vez y cuando me la piden otra, les tengo que decir que ya se lo haré otro día.
Gracias

----------


## pujoman

Para Duckkiller, tengo the bat, utiliza el mismo sistema que de raven pero es mas potente y esta en un sitio fijo. el efecto que te viene es el de enganxar dos anillas y el espectador no puede, pero a demas, puedes hacer movimiento de "cualquier" cosa e incluso desapriciones de monedas etc. Es muy recomndable ya q xa magia impromtu es genial.

saludos

----------


## kike

pero para magia impromptu debes de llevarlo siempre encima no??
jeje, en tiendamagia.com lo venden??
consigue para relojes tb?

"manitas", creo recordar que en el video de penguin lo explika como volverlo a hacer enseguida...

----------


## Ella

hola manitas, yo tambien tengo el video explicativo de penguin y aunque esta en ingles viendo se entiende...lo que hace el hombrecillo del video para volver a colocarselo es siempre tener las manos a la altura del abdomen, con naturalidad, y en cuanto quiera se lo pone...igual, ya sabes que "nunca se repiten los trucos  :Wink1: ", jejeje,
a mi lo que me revienta es cuando dicen: " a ver.. hazla aparecer", jejejeje.
otra cosa que tb explica el dvd es como esconder el raven, es decir, mostrar la plama de la mano en el que lo llevas. 
yo no me he comprado raven, me lo he hecho, y al menos en el mio (seguro que en todos tambien), asi tenga una moneda puede seguir cogiendo mas, esto lo digo porque por ejemplo, en ves de guardarlo, lo escondes y muestras la plama, luego te pones otra moneda en la mano y la haces desaparecer y asi, jejejej..
con manga corta mola...tiene un efecto unico.
bueno, besitos
muacks

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo tengo una duda, Ella. Si sigues cogiendo monedas ¿como evitas el CLINK del golpear unas a otras? eso queda fatal ¿no?.

Es solo una pregtunta tonta, porque yo no tengo el raven y a lo mejor me equivoco en como va...

----------


## Ella

mm, bueno, a mi no me suena, jeje, eso depende de cuanto estes de cerca y el cuidado con el que hagas, no tienes porque pasarlo rapidamente, puedes hacerlo despacito, con un toque mistico, jejejejeje...
donde te pones el raven, en la manga o botenes de camisa??, si lo pones en los botones, puedes cubrirte con la otra mano, como riendote y colocartelo mientras quitas las monedas..no se.. yo tambien estoy aprendiendo, y por ahora no lo he usado como gran show, si no, para terminar una rutina o algo asi...(no creas que soy maga, eh? yo solo de andar por casa, entre clase y clase me pongo..)
bueno, besitos
muacks

----------


## Ella

pues...bueno, si quieres te lo cuento en un privado, jeje, pero estan las instrucciones en internet :D

----------


## Ella

jaja Armand tienes pinta de ser mas sarcastico!!! buenoooooo...jejeje
venga, besitos
(no pongo aqui la explicacion porque me parece que no seria muy correcto, pero como digo, esta en internet, yo lo he encontrado en 2 foros...)

----------


## Ella

http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomos/desaparece3.WMV  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

mm, pues no se, mi raven es de color naranja y yo no lo veo :P
que se ve?

----------


## Ella

jo, armand, por que eres tan malo conmigo?  :(

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> se te ve todo.


...que mas quisieras tu... y yo, claro   :Lol:

----------


## kike

fuego neeeen!!
que el ambiente esta calienteeeee :twisted:

----------


## Ella

yo creo que le molo a armand solo que se hace el estrecho cuando al final es un facilon :P

----------


## MrKhaki

Quien conoce el raven puede que se haya dado cuenta, vale, porque los movimientos aun son lentos (ojo, que yo no hago eso ni por aproximacion....), pero hay que reconocer que efectivamente no se ve nada.... Quizás el movimiento más torpe es el final, donde flexionas toda la mano. Bueno, me permito criticar así porque yo eso ni me atrevo a intentarlo  :Smile1:  [ _se nota que no me gusta mucho el raven_ ?]

----------


## kike

movimiento brusco pero no se ve nada... e estao fijandome al milimetro y no se ve!!

muy bien "ella"

 a mi si q m gusta el raven, es un efecto increible

----------


## Ella

a mi tambien me gusta pero hasta ahora no lo he usado mucho  :Smile1:  estoy aprendiendo...lo hice lento porque crei que se hacia asi ya que si se hace rapido mas de uno dira " a ver que tienes alli?" bueno, no se...si puedo me grabo mas rapido a ver que tal queda, pero como los videos los hago en baja calidad (wmv) para que no ocupe mucho no se que tal sera.
bueno, besitos

----------


## kike

prefiero movimientos lentos antes q rapidos... ya que los movimientos rapidos a al gente le moskean en muchas ocasiones...

----------


## manitas

A mi me parece que está bien
Desde el punto de vista de espectador siempre impacta mas el movimiento lento que el rápido.

por poner un ejemplo ilustrativo,  en el juego de las nueces, si se hacen un par de movimientos y despacito, impacta mucho mas que si empiezas a mover las nueces 7 u 8 veces de sitio y de forma rápida. No tiene nada que ver.

Y sobre el Raven.
como te lo montas para usarlo la segunda vez vez sin que se note la preparación?
Saludos.

----------


## ulises

Ella vuelve a colgar el video, que ya no está, y me gustaría verlo.

----------


## Ella

http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomo...esaparece1.wmv

besos

----------


## kike

le metes el freno y cn misdirection lo coges otra vez... 
y si no te atreves xq crees que te van a engatillar pues les dices q daki un rato otra vez....jejeje  :twisted:

----------


## Ella

ey! donde se aprende el misdirection?..se mas o menos que es..pero...existe solo el libro de tamariz de eso?besos

----------


## eidanyoson

Una cosita ella, es solo por si acaso. Procura no meter canciones con copyright como esa de Prodigy. Podrían meterte un palo (¡¡uy q mal suena eso!!) Hay paginas en internet donde se puede descargar musica libre de derechos de autor. No creo q nadie vaya a mirar estos videos, pero por si acaso.

----------


## marcel

Yo que aun no se que es un raven, acavo de ver el video y me quedado flipado, muy bien Ella, ni veo ni intuyo la trampa.

----------


## RaDiX

> ey! donde se aprende el misdirection?..se mas o menos que es..pero...existe solo el libro de tamariz de eso?besos



Uff!!!!  La misdirection..... Quien sepa controlar la misdirection con precision, tiene la ilusion de los espectadores metida en el bolsillo.

La teoria la puedes encontrar en muchos libros, pero es eso, teoria. Con la practica es como se aprende, pero lastima que para esto no valga un espejo.... :-( .  Intenta usar la misdrection mientras hacers algun juego que no requiera de ella, asi, si no te sale bien, pues no pasa nada, no influye en el juego.

Un Saludo!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ey! donde se aprende el misdirection?..se mas o menos que es..pero...existe solo el libro de tamariz de eso?besos
> 
> 
> 
>   Intenta usar la misdrection mientras hacers algun juego que no requiera de ella, asi, si no te sale bien, pues no pasa nada, no influye en el juego.
> 
> Un Saludo!


En "los 5 puntos magicos" de Tamariz se descriven cinco elementos que has de tener en cuenta cuando haces magia. Son elementos que se usan para atraer o alejar la antención del público, para crear atención, para dividir la atención en varios elementos que hayan en la escena... Bueno, yo creo que de este librito se puede aprender un montón.  Misdirection es desviar la atención del publico del lugar donde se está haciendo una trampa, para que esta pase inadvertida. Hay infinidad de maneras de ponerla en juego, y creo que es el elemento fundamental para hacer magia. Por ejemplo, un empalme mediocre (en cuanto a la ejecución técnica) puede pasar inadvertido usando una buena misdirection.

En "los cinco puntos magicos" te enseñan con ejemplos como analizar un juego e ir aplicando como usar estos elementos, que no son mas que la mirada, la voz y la charla, las manos y sus movimientos, los pies, tu postura...

En "Magia y presentación" de Nelms también puedes ver como aplicar la misdirection en tus presentaciones. Y también vienen ejemplos.

Otro libro en el que te hablan de misdirection es "Esto es magia" de Alfonso Moliné, que es un libro buenísimo, para principiantes, y que algunos que no lo son no les iría mal darle un repaso.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Uff!!!!  La misdirection..... Quien sepa controlar la misdirection con precision, tiene la ilusion de los espectadores metida en el bolsillo.
> 
> La teoria la puedes encontrar en muchos libros, pero es eso, teoria. Con la practica es como se aprende, pero lastima que para esto no valga un espejo.... 
> 
> Un Saludo!


Prueba a grabarte en video, y despues repasa las grabaciones anotando lo que has de mejorar.

----------


## BITTOR

Yo adquiri hace nada el Raven y la verdad es que me siento un patoso con el,tanto para colocarmelo como para usarlo,acabo de ver el video de Ella otra vez y la verdad es que me a dejado mas alucinado que cuando no sabia ni lo que era un Raven;probe con mi madre y aunque se sorprendiera de que desapareciera la moneda me dijo que vaya gomazo que me habia dado(oyo el sonido) y que que tenia en la manga(al bolar el raven hasta la manga me la movio),con mi hermana tambien probe y aunque ni vio ni oyo nada me preguntaba que haber que tenia en la punta del dedo corazon,haber que me apretaba entre la uña que tenia la punta blanquilla(y eso que yo no tenia nunca la mano quieta y no taba muy cerca.)Asi que me he desilusionado un pokillo con el Raven y no se si cogerme el video para aprender a usarlo o es que soy yo mas torpe que yo que se.

----------


## Ella

joo, que pena, el mio como es casero tien un poquito de algodon para que no se escucho, igual, lo suelo hacer con monedas de 5,2 o 1 centimo.
bueno, yo tengo mucha cara...jejeje, muestro las manos incluso cuando no se ha metido del todo y ni se enteran, de todas formas, lo he usado un par de veces por la novedad y ya...
besos

----------


## kike

no te lo tenses tanto y no te metera esos gomazos, jejeje, utilizalo siempre con ropa que no se note muxo el pequeño tiron que da... o sino con camisa de botones...
y sobre lo del dedo... no debes mostrar muxo la mano del delito, sino centrar la atencion sobre la otra mano, o meterte el hilo mas cerca d la uña...
con práctica todo se aprende, se paciente y practika muxisimo. 
espero que te haya ayudado, aunke sea mu poko

 :twisted: 

un saludo

----------


## mochilo24

ella me gustaria me pasara las instruciones para hecerme uno gracias.

----------


## BITTOR

Todo lo que me digais me ayuda mucho Kike,todo sera cosa de practicar,haber si aprendo tb como se muestra la mano donde lo tienes porque claro si yo muestro primero las manos luego no voy a encontrar el nylon ni con suerte,ademas igual lo vuelvo a poner porque el que tengo ta torcido y me venia mejor que estuviera tieso pa poder encontrarlo mejor.Respecto a lo de la uña ya lo tengo mas controlado,monto un pokillo el anular y meto el corazon un poco hacia adentro.Ah!yo lo hago en la manga ,lo de la camisa me parece muy dificil,lo intentare mas adelante.Y Mochilo24 no sabes lo facil que es fabricarte uno,yo me pensaba que era otra cosa y resulta que yo ya me habia echo hacia tiempo algo parecido pero con un mechero,para sacar llamarada de repente y no tener nada en las manos.

----------


## Ella

> Perdon...ya se que soy un coñazo, pero os podiais cortar un poco al dar detalles de ciertas cosas Si no supiera lo que es un raven y leyera todo esto;  no solo deduciria que es, sino que podria fabricarme uno. 
> Ella, cielo, no podrias dejar de recomendar a la gente donde bajarse videos y como fabricarse cosas chapuceras
> Bittor no sabes lo que me he reido con tus peripecias con el raven y lo de la tension que le metes  :D  :D  :D


*Armand*..no hay duda...yo pensaba que eran meros comentarios sin base, pero ahora que lo dices veo que es verdad: Sera armand el nuevo *moderador* de esta seccion?? Seguramente es una nueva tactica, es un secreto a voces que se rumorea pero no se afirma para asi crear la desconfianza entre nosotros y no saber que.... NOS VEN  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

Por cierto..tengo mas mensajes que tuuuuuu, jajajaj, te chinchas :D
besotes 8-)

----------


## Felipe

¡No seas mala! :evil:

----------


## hechicero

Pues os aseguro que yo no soy moderador de esta sección, pero estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Armand.
Leyendo muchos de los mensajes de este foro a veces me siento un poco molesto. Por favor, un poquito de cuidado con lo que se dice aquí, no olvidemos que se trata de un foro ABIERTO
Ella, por supuesto que NOS VEN  , nos ve Armand y nos puede ver cualquiera que navegue por ahí sin tener ni pajolera idea de magia ¿o es que alguien piensa que el resto de los internautas del mundo que nos pueden leer son idiotas y no se enteran de lo que hablamos?  :Wink:  
Por favor, evitad ser tan explícitos con algunos mensajes.

----------


## ignoto

No debería decir esto porque no soy moderador de este foro en concreto peroooo...
Un poquito de por favor, pugnetas.
Que esto lo puede leer todo el mundo.
 :evil: 

Escuchad a Armand y a hechicero. Ellos llevan su tiempo en esto y saben por qué dicen lo que dicen. 

Está muy bien el hablar con los amigos de magia, pero ciertas cosas se hacen cara a cara. Por eso nacieron los círculos. Y como círculo también me vale el grupo de amiguetes magos no asociados, el caso es no pregonar ciertas cosas por ahí.

----------


## Ella

es verdad, teneis razon. Chicos tendremos que cortarnos un poquito y abrir mas post para tratar temas especificos, y bueno, nos disculparemos, pero yo tengo una buena excusa.
y ya se que lo de los mensajes no tiene nada que ver, jajaja, lo decia por meterme con armand, es que el y yo tenemos una relacion de toma y dale.
besos

----------


## BITTOR

Oye ya lo siento e,ya podeis perdonar,intento ser discreto pero a veces es dificil,tened en cuenta que no tengo ningun amigo que haga magia y solo os tengo a vosotros;de todas formas creo que el que nunca a visto un raven sera muy dificil que sepa de que se trata a pesar de esos detalles,mirar cuanto se a hablado del fp y hay gente que pregunta de que se trata.Bueno pos eso,que ya podeis perdonar y que cuando kiera hacer alguna consultilla que pueda facilitar a alguien el conocimiento de algun secreto os lo preguntare con algun privado.Oye compi Armand que lo que cuento seguro que le a pasado a mas gente lo que pasa que yo lo cuento y ellos no,hay que tomarse las cosas con humor.  :Lol:

----------


## Salduba

Hola gente'

¿con manga corta?
yo me lo hice, sin nylon con hilo normal color carne y me va esupendo.
Pero he oido que hay gente que lo hace con manga corta ¿como?
Si se puede mandais en privado.

un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Hola gente'
> 
> ¿con manga corta?
> yo me lo hice, sin nylon con hilo normal color carne y me va esupendo.
> Pero he oido que hay gente que lo hace con manga corta ¿como?
> Si se puede mandais en privado.
> 
> un saludo


enel video donde te enseña como se usa el raven sabras como se hace con manga corta

----------


## josep

Perdonad. Esto es un foro de magia ...?

Es fantastico que haya este feeling entre alguno de vosotros.

Hace tiempo que os leo y hoy me he decidido a intervenir

Espero que nos llevemos bien...

Un saludo

----------


## Aledo

Esto, aprovecho el hilo resucitado para preguntar si el raven viene necesariamente  con un  CD. He comprado reciéntemente uno de 2da mano y me las arreglo con mi imaginación, pues no me ha venido con nada. Si venía con el juego, como puedo conseguir el mismo¿? En caso de que no sea así, cual es el dvd más completo¿?
Gracias de antemano

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

En tiendamagia esta este dvd de efectos para el raven, hechale un vistazo, a lo mejor te interesa: 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/441

SaludoS

----------


## luthipiero

Hola,os voy a contar que me paso a mi con el raven,me lo compre y estube practicando con el,lo de pasarlo entre dos botones de la camisa la verdad es que no me salia,a la hora de recogerlo se me quedaba enganchado,asi que me lo coloque en la manga de mi chupa de cuero, asi me salia de PM, iva todo el dia con el puesto,dejando a la gente alucinada. :D  :D  :D 
Un domingo fui a comer con mi mujer y mis hijos a un resturante y a la hora de pagar decidi ir a pagar con tarjeta,cual fue mi sorpresa que la tarjeta no funcionaba :shock: ,yo me dije,tranquilo tienes otra la del carrefuor que todavia tiene saldo,se la di al camarero y al momento volvio diciendo que tampoco funcionaba,yo no daba credito,le dije al camarero que tendria roto el lector de tarjetas :evil:  :evil: ,cuando me las devolvio,las meti en la cartera, y de ahi al bosillo de mio chupa de cuero,se me encendio la bombillita  :Oops:   :Oops:  ,a sido el p*** raven.

P.D. Tener cudadin con los raven que los carga el diablo :evil: 

P.D.2: Gracias a dios mi mujer no usa el raven y tenia su tarjeta de credito en prefectas condiciones

----------


## Salduba

Hola,

Ella, yo me construi el raven, asi que no tengo el dvd donde explica con manga corta, lo lei en un libro como funcionaba, pero siempre con manga larga.

De hecho, si pongo que no se como se hace con manga corta es que no tengo el DVD, asi que decirme que le eche un vistazo al DVD...es un poco 'incoherente'.  O a lo mejor quieres decir que me compre el DVD. 

un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Hola,
> 
>  O a lo mejor quieres decir que me compre el DVD. 
> 
> un saludo


yo solo te digo donde esta la informacion...nadie te va a explicar como se hace en un foro abierto a todo el publico   :Lol: 

aqui tienes el link del dvd por si te interesa: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/441

tu veras si lo compras, lo pides para reyes o pasas de hacerlo en manga corta.
en algunas demos sobre el raven tambien se ve cuando lo hacen en manga corta

----------


## popt

Esto... yo no es por fastidiar a nadie pero igual se ha dado demasiada información por aquí como para que esto siga en la parte abierta...

----------


## josep

Quería comprarme el 4 de A.Colombini pero despues de leer algunas de
vuestras frases, no hace falta. Muchas gracias a todos. Estas frases pueden ir bien a cualquier rutina,excepto para magia infantil...supongo.
=Le metes el freno y lo coges otra vez...
Te van a engatillar...
Como te lo montas para usarlo por segunda vez ?
Yo creo que le molo solo que se hace el estrecho cuando al final es un
facilon.
Lo probe con mi madre y me dijo que vaya gomazo que me habia dado.
Con mi hermana tambien probe y me pregunto que tenia en la punta.
Estuve practicando con el, lo de pasarlo entre dos botones de la camisa,
se me quedaba enganchado asi que me lo coloque en la manga de mi chupa de cuero, iva todo el dia con el puesto dejando a la gente alucinada...
A otros no les iria mal darle un repaso.
Muestro las manos incluso cuando no se ha metido del todo.
No lo tenses tanto y no te metera tantos gomazos,je,je.
El que tengo esta torcido y me gustaria mas que estuvie tieso
Besitos, muacks pueden hacerlo despacito con un toque mistico,je,je.
Besitos, porque eres tan malo conmigo?
Que mas quisieras tu...y yo claro...
Fuego, que el ambiente esta caliente..  Saludos

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

esto salió en el tema del anillo pk2, pero no sé si usarán los mismos imanes. Supongo que el Raven reel será neodimio también, y el asunto es que hoy he estado practicando como media hora nada más, y lo he tenido permanentemente colgado de la manga izquierda (de la costura), y he sentido y aún siento algo raro, no sabría decirlo, a la altura de las costillas flotantes. Supongo que un uso de ponérmelo y quitármelo después será perfecto, pero el tema es que pretendo utilizarlo la noche de la hoguera de San Juan en Gijón, y tendré que llevarlo ahí todo el día hasta llegar a casa, a las tantas. Entonces no sé si podrá ser malo. ¿Alguien ha estado con una exposición tan larga? Muchas gracias.

----------

